# Jimmer



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Holy cow! Did anyone see the bombs Jimmer and Emery launched last night against UNLV?
I was a little disappointed that the Y let them get the score back down to 8 points after being up by 21 with 4 minutes to go, but to come out of Vegas with a win is a good start.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Jimmer Who? Jimmer Drops 39 In Your Own House, that's who! Pass me the Kool-Aid. This win made me a believer.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My concern: They might be a top 25 team but getting up around 14 so fast is a little scary. I'd also like to see improvement in the paint. Dropping bombs is good when they are drained, but when not, you can shoot yourself into a loss.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree. They are still very one dimensional, and when they have an off shooting night they really struggle because they don't have enough of an inside game, though I think Brandon Davies is starting to show a lot of potential, and Noah Hartsock is not afraid to bang down low either. The problem is they both tend to get into foul trouble early on. But the biggest thing I have felt was lacking in previous teams was mental toughness, and that showed time and again in their inability to win big games when the stakes were high. That is why they could not win a game in the tournament, and why they could not beat the Rebels at the T&M. But this team has now scraped both of those monkeys off its back and I am excited to see what will happen next.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mm73 said:


> I agree. They are still very one dimensional


I had the same thought; he would drive me crazy if he were my team mate. Every time he gets 15" of space, lets it fly and must always have the ball.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> mm73 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. They are still very one dimensional
> ...


And yet he still leads his team in assists. I hear what you're saying though. I think he does need to involve his teammates more, but mostly I think that is because of their lack of big players in the paint.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I had the same thought; he would drive me crazy if he were my team mate. Every time he gets 15" of space, lets it fly and must always have the ball.


Jimmer shoots a very respectable 48% from the field. If you discount Noah Hartsock's two three pointers from the other night Jimmer would be leading the team in 3 point percentage as well. He leads the team in free throw percentage.

I don't see the problem. Fredette's shooting percentage is really good from everywhere on the court. Everything Jimmer does from the outside allows the big men to go one-on-one inside. The bigs on BYU _never_ get double teamed. That's huge for BYU. Jimmer's teammates should be sending him thank you cards on a nightly basis. He makes them so much better than they really are.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > I had the same thought; he would drive me crazy if he were my team mate. Every time he gets 15" of space, lets it fly and must always have the ball.
> 
> 
> Jimmer shoots a very respectable 48% from the field. If you discount Noah Hartsock's two three pointers from the other night Jimmer would be leading the team in 3 point percentage as well. He leads the team in free throw percentage.
> ...


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > I had the same thought; he would drive me crazy if he were my team mate. Every time he gets 15" of space, lets it fly and must always have the ball.
> 
> 
> Jimmer shoots a very respectable 48% from the field. If you discount Noah Hartsock's two three pointers from the other night Jimmer would be leading the team in 3 point percentage as well. He leads the team in free throw percentage.


I believe he started the game at 1-6 or so, pretty frustrating to watch like that and he is still launching everything from everywhere. I think the UCLA game with some better defenders quickly became a slow game. I sure like the guy and he is great when he is on, which certainly was the case in the final 25 minutes or so. Just whacky game to see 61 of your 89 points scored by the guards, 15 more by Davies for a total of 76 by 3 players doesn't strike me as anything near balanced. Certainly entertaining, but if he hits a dry spell, things could fall apart in a hurry. But for now o-||


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I believe he started the game at 1-6 or so, pretty frustrating to watch like that and he is still launching everything from everywhere.


True, Jimmer did start off slow at UNLV. Then to finish right at his season average of near 50% for the night was quite a feat. You're not alone in your frustration, Huge. Fredette drives my dad crazy every time we watch BYU together. I just sit back and enjoy the ride because I've seen him turn a cold night to hot soooo many times now.

BYU is not a balanced team. In that you are absolutely correct. They are run and gun. I think they are one of the most fun collegiate basketball teams to watch that I've ever seen! 
My biggest concern with this team is interior depth, not dependence on the outside shot. Hartsock only got 11 minutes in the UCLA loss because of that concussion. The Cougs couldn't handle UCLA inside without Noah there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, anyone else on the sweet 16 train? If not now, when? I think this is the year!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> So, anyone else on the sweet 16 train? If not now, when? I think this is the year!


Not quite yet. I want to see how they play against SDSU before I start getting my hopes up that high.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet 16---doubtful. Once they hit the teams with a power under the basket they will be done. I actually like the future of BYU basketball better. Looking down the road a few years you have Haws coming back, you have Davies getting better underneath, and you have some recruits that look promising. I like what Emery has done this year and I think the Rogers kid could turn into a threat. If they could score another big man with some skills, this program looks good for a few years.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:shock: 32 in the first half againt Utah tonight!

47 for the game, sat much of the 2nd half. I'm sure many Ute fans still think Jimmer can't make it in the NBA. He only hit shots from anywhere and everywhere with guys draped all over him. :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I finally saw some ute friends give some props to the Jimmer. That shot at teh half was absolutely ridiculous, full form shot about 7' short of half court!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Jimmer is the real deal and he will make it in the NBA, but I see him being a lot like a J.J. Redick. Pure shooters usually don't become stars in the NBA, but he will get playing time and I wish him the best. He seems like a good guy. I actually have nothing but respect for the BYU basketball team, I think Dave Rose is about as classy as they come.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow! What a performance! If he had just gone for the layup instead of trying to dunk it he would have tied his career high performance of 49 last year at Arizona. Then again he should have stayed on the bench after Rose pulled him with 5 minutes remaining and the Cougars with a comfortable 29 point lead. That is not a shot at Rose as much as the rest of his teammates for letting Utah go on a 7-0 run after Jimmer left the game.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge- you actually saw some ute fans? I thought they all disappeared during basketball season.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Huge- you actually saw some ute fans? I thought they all disappeared during basketball season.


GaryFish, that is such an ignorant statement, it is well known we go into Hibernation! :O•-: o-|| :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to mis-represent jahan. Now go back to sleep. Its a very ugly year for runnin' ute hoops. Which sucks. That program was among the best in the all the land there for a few years. Its fallen very far.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

When you have Al Bundy for a coach, you have to know the program will suffer. I read right through this guy when they first hired him. A coach who grabs a microphone and starts spouting off to the crowd and acting like a cheerleader after a game should have sent a very clear signal that this isn't our guy. Some of his postgame comments to reporters are abrassive and smack at babyhood. What class existed in the once mighty Ute basketball program has been taken down a notch by this character. His antics might be approved at the infamous RES but not in the once proud confines of the Huntsman Center. This is one marriage you children should hope ends in a divorce.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> When you have Al Bundy for a coach, you have to know the program will suffer. I read right through this guy when they first hired him. A coach who grabs a microphone and starts spouting off to the crowd and acting like a cheerleader after a game should have sent a very clear signal that this isn't our guy. Some of his postgame comments to reporters are abrassive and smack at babyhood. What class existed in the once mighty Ute basketball program has been taken down a notch by this character. His antics might be approved at the infamous RES but not in the once proud confines of the Huntsman Center. This is one marriage you children should hope ends in a divorce.


I agree with everything you said and antics aren't approved period. I hope they let him go at the end of the season so the rebuilding can start.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel a little less disgust with ol' Jimmer now that I read in a sports article that his given name is James.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I feel a little less disgust with ol' Jimmer now that I read in a sports article that his given name is James.


Which to me almost makes it MORE ridiculous that he still goes by Jimmer! Sorry, but he should have let that nickname die clear back in 6th grade.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

But "Jimmmmmmmeeerrrrrr" is so much more fun to yell than "James." Either way, #32 lit up the utes for 47 in the HC. And that is a very sad state of affairs for the once proud runnin' utes. Seriously - how did the utes fall so far in hoops? I know Majerus jammed the program up pretty good. Any discussion in uteland about what'll happen to Boylen at the end of the year? I REALLY hope they can get their swagger back on the hill. The rivalry isn't any fun when one team sucks.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Teams cycle up down. If I remember correctly it wasn't that long ago that BYU hit rock bottom with a stellar record of 1 win and 26 losses. Look at the power house they have become now. They finally got a win in the first round of the tournament since the Marty Haws days. 

The Utes will be back, just as there is the possiblility BYU will go 1 and 26 again.

Later,
Griff


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel a little less disgust with ol' Jimmer now that I read in a sports article that his given name is James.
> ...


Apparently his mom is to blame for that Bryan.... according to the article, she insisted that people call him Jimmer and would go off on teachers and people around who didn't call him what she wanted. What a nutjob. At least its not the kids fault, but it does remind me of the "mama's boy" Miller Lite commercial. :lol:

You want mama to open that for you Peanut? :twisted:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=272&sid=14116612
This link pretty much says it all. You guys can trash down his name but his play tells you who he really is. If you can't enjoy this type of performance maybe you're the nutjobs.

So how did you guys choose your names for this site? Chaser, Riverrat77, and Griff are some real good ones.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

More than his performance, I am impressed by his demeanor, never anything more than a grimace from a missed shot. A real classy character IMHO. I assume RR is referring to this article about him, I really enjoyed it and read it to my sons, just don't go to his brother's music site! http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7000 ... -town.html

In related news: http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7053 ... n-RPI.html


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

GRIFF said:


> Teams cycle up down. If I remember correctly it wasn't that long ago that BYU hit rock bottom with a stellar record of 1 win and 26 losses. Look at the power house they have become now. They finally got a win in the first round of the tournament since the Marty Haws days.
> 
> The Utes will be back, just as there is the possiblility BYU will go 1 and 26 again.
> 
> ...


If you remember the reason the Y had that season is they decided to fire one of their all-time winningest coaches Roger Reid. I think Reid had produced 10 seasons in a row with 20 wins, then because of some whinning by players and a 7'6" returned missionary that decided to make his family happy with the million(s) dollar contract the NBA was offering, someone decided to make a change. That type of stuff will produce a 1-26 season.

So with that logic, The U should get rid of Bundy and look for a new coach. One with a better demeanor. Look at all the players that have bailed out of the U the last three or 4 seasons. Bundy isn't cutting it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> More than his performance, I am impressed by his demeanor, never anything more than a grimace from a missed shot. A real classy character IMHO. I assume RR is referring to this article about him, I really enjoyed it and read it to my sons, just don't go to his brother's music site! http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7000 ... -town.html
> 
> In related news: http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7053 ... n-RPI.html


The one I read was in Sporting News. I don't EVER read the Deseret News. 

For the record, RiverRat was inspired by a fellow smallmouth fisherman from back east because we both fished a lot of rivers (at least I did when I moved here in 97) and I was born in 1977. Difference between me and Jimmer, I was able to pick my own name.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


Does the "mama's boy" lead the nation in scoring, and routinely drop 40+ points on opponents in their own house? And consider this statistic - of the 14 games where Jimmer has scored 30+ points, 13 of them were on the road. The kid may have the face and nickname of a mama's boy, but he is a cold-blooded killer on the basketball court!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> Difference between me and Jimmer, I was able to pick my own name.


I can think of a few other differences unless you are also an All-American and POY candidate.


----------

